# Enya: 1 year ago today



## Fatboy4ever (Sep 8, 2010)

One year ago today, God called home my little girl Enya, She was truly my heart dog. I loved this pup like no other and I only had a few short years to enjoy her life. While a year has passed, my emptiness for Enya still exists. Not knowing where to turn when I first learned of Enya's disease, I posted on this forum. The support that I received from people all over the world will never go unrecognized. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart. 

So here is my tribute to Enya:

Lord, you have embraced a good friend and loving companion.
While I mourn what I have lost, I do celebrate what i had...
and in saying goodbye, i renew my pledge to love and care
for any creature you entrust to me for its time of life.
Thank you, Lord, for the joy this loved one gave us and for making it
possible for us to have made this friend's life a good one.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I was just wondering how you were going Scott. 

R.I.P sweet Enya - you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Sometimes, sometimes, a mere year (which seems like an eternity) does not lessen the ache. I understand completely. 

Please know that you and Enya are in my heart and thoughts. Hopefully she found my big handsome Remo at the Bridge and they are missing us together. 

Lea


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry for your loss. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Hard to believe it's been a year without her. I'm glad to know that you found some comfort from everyone who felt your pain and desperation. It's nice to hear from you


----------

